# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  AVG phát hành công cụ chống theo dõi trên Windows

## noithatquangvinh

*Công cụ có khả năng phát hiện và cảnh báo hành vi theo dõi này được cập nhật miễn phí trên các sản phẩm phần mềm bảo mật có phí và miễn phí của AVG.
*
​
Công cụ chống theo dõi của AVG hoạt động như một ứng dụng phụ trợ (add-on) trên trình duyệt Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox và Google Chrome. Công cụ này sẽ tìm kiếm các cookie lưu dấu vết truy cập trên trình duyệt người dùng và cảnh báo bạn khi trang web thiết lập cơ chế theo dõi.Nếu phát hiện hành vi theo dõi, công cụ này sẽ cho bạn biết hành động theo dõi này xuất phát từ đâu, chẳng hạn từ mạng quảng cáo, nút Like của Facebook, nút +1 của Google hay từ các cookie phân tích web.

Dựa trên các thông tin từ chính sách bảo mật trang web, các liên kết đến chính sách bảo mật, tùy chọn theo dõi dấu vết, AVG sẽ cho bạn biết người vô danh hay cá nhân đang thu thập dữ liệu này, cách thức thu thập...

Giải pháp, công cụ chống theo dõi hiện đang là cơ hội tốt cho các hãng bảo mật và các nhà phát triển trình duyệt web. Abine, hãng bảo mật tính riêng tư trực tuyến, cũng vừa ra mắt add-on cho trình duyệt có tên gọi “Do Not Track Plus” dành cho Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer và Safari. Ứng dụng này giúp ngăn chặn các công ty quảng cáo, mạng xã hội thu thập thông tin cá nhân, thói quen truy cập web của người dùng thông qua các cơ chế theo dõi trực tuyến.

Mozzila gần đây cũng ra mắt tính năng chống theo dõi cho trình duyệt web di động và máy tính. Tính năng này hiện chưa thể ngăn chặn các hành vi theo dõi trực tuyến, nhưng cho phép bạn biết các trang web bạn truy cập và trang nào thiết lập cơ chế theo dõi. Năm 2011, Microsoft cũng từng giới thiệu tính năng chống theo dõi cho Internet Explorer 9.

*Mr ESC** (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)*​

----------


## demchauau1

hay,máy tính mình bị theo doi hoài mà minh chẵng biết

----------


## ngtuananh1122

Rất hay...hy vọng AVG sớm ra mắt.

----------


## xuxulinh0993

hix máy tính mình cũng bị theo dõi từ lâu rồi giờ mới biết :wacko:

----------


## cstk235

*Trả lời: AVG phát hành công cụ chống theo dõi trên Windows*

Bạn hướng dẫn cách download đi

----------


## kidhero321

*Trả lời: AVG phát hành công cụ chống theo dõi trên Windows*

Nghe có vẻ hay đấy.
Tên add-on là gì vậy bác.

----------


## 53caugiay

Tên Add-on đó là: *AVG Do Not Track*

----------


## tuanlucki

*Trả lời: AVG phát hành công cụ chống theo dõi trên Windows*




> Bạn hướng dẫn cách download đi


Bạn đang dùng Trình duyệt nào thế? để mình hướng dấn cho... hoặc bạn có thể vào đây để tham khảo (bằng tiếng anh đó nhé) http://www.avg.com/ww-en/do-not-track

----------

